# Vienna Organ Player - Great Rieger Organ



## Ben (Jun 1, 2021)

Here a video about the most important new features:




And another great video by Fabio Amurri:



---

Now also available as 30 days demo until the end of this month. Make sure to check it out!






GREAT RIEGER ORGAN - Vienna Symphonic Library


With 116 stops for its five manuals and the pedal board, the Great Rieger Organ at Vienna Konzerthaus is the largest concert organ in continental Europe.




www.vsl.co.at





---




It's time for a dedicated, multi-timbral organ player, packed with features and based on the cutting edge technologies we developed for the established Synchron Player Software: The Great Rieger Organ!

116 stops of the Great Rieger Organ in the Vienna Konzerthaus are at your fingertips - simply click on a stop to engage it instantaneous, and create your personal organ registrations on the fly.
You will get 5 manuals which also can be controlled on one master keyboard or via separat MIDI channels: Hauptwerk, Positiv, Schwellwerk, Solowerk, and Pedalwerk.

The player incorporates features like tremulant, swell (Schwellwerk), as well as the usual mixing options and plugins you already know from the Synchron Player - all per manual!
And don't forget the crescendo feature, with up to 12 combinations!
And to make things easier, especially for organ novices, we added usefull meta-data to the GUI like color-coded sound-categories + the loudness of each stop.
It's super easy to edit each stop's volume, pan, AHDS curve, tuning, start offset, and mixer routing.

Now is the time to treat yourself with some nice/impressive/mighty/out-of-world sounding organ sounds!

Get your license for € 235 (reg. €285) here.
Already got the VI Konzerthaus Organ? Awesome, get the Great Rieger Organ for just € 75 here (make sure you are logged in)!

Want more keyed instruments? Check out our Keyboard Special sale here.


----------



## Frederick (Jun 1, 2021)

Fantastic organ... New dedicated Synchron organ player... I'm sold!

My way to obtain this one is to get the original VSL Konzerthaus Organ library first and then to upgrade to the Great Rieger Organ. It seems to me there's not a 100% overlap and it's only 5 Euros more.


----------



## widescreen (Jun 1, 2021)

What's the difference to "Konzerthaus Organ"?






KONZERTHAUS ORGEL - Vienna Symphonic Library


Die Orgel des Wiener Konzerthauses ist die erste gesampelte Orgel, die in einem Konzertsaal und nicht in einer Kirche aufgenommen wurde. Die Collection enthält 3 Manuale mit 38 Registern sowie ein Pedal mit 18 Registern.




www.vsl.co.at


----------



## Ben (Jun 1, 2021)

Frederick said:


> It seems to me there's not a 100% overlap and it's only 5 Euros more.


It's pretty much identical (with improved content of course). But of course you can get both if you like


----------



## widescreen (Jun 1, 2021)

Frederick said:


> Fantastic organ... New dedicated Synchron organ player... I'm sold!
> 
> My way to obtain this one is to get the original VSL Konzerthaus Organ library first and then to upgrade to the Great Rieger Organ. It seems to me there's not a 100% overlap and it's only 5 Euros more.


Is that possible if I own none and first buy the "old" Konzerthaus Organ and then upgrade? Would be great!


----------



## Ben (Jun 1, 2021)

widescreen said:


> What's the difference to "Konzerthaus Organ"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The new dedicated organ player with all its features! We worked hard on it for quite some time now.
You can engage stops on the go, and even currently held notes will start playing, just like with a real organ.


----------



## Ben (Jun 1, 2021)

widescreen said:


> Is that possible if I own none and first buy the "old" Konzerthaus Organ and then upgrade? Would be great!


You should also be able to put both into the basket and directly see the discounted price. (make sure you are logged in)


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Jun 1, 2021)

I really like the new GUI, looks more "professional" than the normal, more colorful Synchron Player. Especially the slider, knobs and the keyswitches at the bottom. Maybe you can adapt some of it.


----------



## ptram (Jun 1, 2021)

You can't imagine how long and how much I have wanted this one!

Paolo


----------



## Dietz (Jun 1, 2021)

Ben said:


> The new dedicated organ player with all its features! [...]


*cough*... amongst them a few dozens of Mixer Presets by Yours Truly. 8-)


----------



## Buz (Jun 1, 2021)

Interesting... never realised I needed an organ!

Could you explain the mixer positions a little?


----------



## Ben (Jun 1, 2021)

Buz said:


> Could you explain the mixer positions a little?


What do you mean by mixer positions? (manuals maybe?)


----------



## Toecutter (Jun 1, 2021)

New organ player  Is Paul Fey using a Gloria Kapella 235?


----------



## Buz (Jun 1, 2021)

Ben said:


> (manuals maybe?)


Ah I see - wasn't sure what was going on there.


----------



## heisenberg (Jun 1, 2021)

Incredible. Blown away with sound and execution in creating the instrument (the player, UI, presets, etc). Well done VSL.


----------



## dedene (Jun 1, 2021)

Waw, sounds amazing and well thought UI. 

@OrchestralTools this is how the stops in Tallinn should have been implemented, allowing you to combine and create presets easily.


----------



## CT (Jun 1, 2021)

Interesting....


----------



## CT (Jun 1, 2021)

Are the tremulant and swellbox effects, or were they actually sampled? Also, about the overall recording method: was the instrument sampled up close with the intention of relying on MIR etc. (mixer presets in this new incarnation) to provide a sense of space, or was it captured "in the room" so to speak?


----------



## Dietz (Jun 1, 2021)

Tremulant and Swell are virtual, but closely modeled according to actual recordings of the respective effect.

The setup I used for recording relied on a combination of Ambisonics microphones in different distances which allowed for careful mixture of close and far mics, and for the subtle adjustments of parameters like polar patterns and capsule angles during post-pro. It might be worth noting that the so-called "Space" option in the new player refers to the actual release-samples, i.e. the sampled reverb from the original Venue. It can be lowered in volume or switched off altogether, which makes it very easy to put the now seemingly "dry" instrument in very different acoustic environments. - The so-called Mixer Presets I created for the initial release version should give you a rough idea of its possibilities.

_(Note: Edited to get rid of some typos.)_

HTH,


----------



## Stephen Limbaugh (Jun 1, 2021)

Some first (unorganized) impressions...

10x easier to use than Hauptwerk (my go-to organ player) and doesn't rely on a separate window floating around outside the DAW, and it really does appear that all of the editing, coupling, stop configurations, adjust to baroque tuning, etc can be done more easily than Hauptwerk.

The Hauptwerk advantage (for now?) is that of course there are lots and lots of organs. VSL Rieger though is a pretty malleable instrument given the IR options Dietz has recorded. 32' subs are super nice... same with mix stops. Swell feels really natural... even with not-detailed straight line CC automation.

Lots of sound design potential with the Rieger... and it fits in the Synchron Stage (for pieces with other Synchron instruments) very, very nicely.

It is really easy to get a good sound from scratch... very quick learning curve if you have experience with Synchron Player.


----------



## CT (Jun 1, 2021)

Dietz said:


> Tremulant and Swell are virtual, but closely modeled according to actual recordings of the respective effect.
> 
> The setup I used for recording relied on a combination of Ambisonics microphones in different distances which allowed for careful mixture of close and far mics, and for the subtle adjustments of parameters like polar patterns and angle during post-pro. It might be worth noting that that so-called "Space" option in the new player refers to the actual release-samples, i.e. the sampled reverb from the original Venue. It can be lowered in volume or switched off altogether, which makes it very easy to put the now seemingly "dry" instrument in very different acoustic environments. - The so-called Mixer Presets I created for the initial release version should give you a rough idea of its possibilities.
> 
> HTH,


Thanks for this. Swell and especially tremulant is sort of a not-necessarily-worth-the-trouble thing to sample and program so that's understandable. Unless I'm missing something it doesn't seem like there's a resource (yet?) on the VSL site like some of the Synchron pianos have which demonstrates various mixes as well as the natural sampled releases without any further processing; this would be really great to have!


----------



## ptram (Jun 1, 2021)

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> VSL Rieger though is a pretty malleable instrument


It's a particular organ, born between the eclectic era and the Schweitzer reformation. It is by definition malleable and nearly shapeshifting. A lush orchestral organ, with more ascetic sides to keep its unruled soul under control. Purists will probably not consider it their first choice, but for a sampled instrument its mixed style is a blessing.

Commissioned by the emperor for the concert hall that had to be the culmination of the music in his long-lasting reign, it was evidently designed and built to be something exceptional, and ready to summarize all the styles that were converging in modern Europe, just a little before too much technological self-confidence and bulimic knowledge had to clash to bring all to an end.

Paolo


----------



## CT (Jun 1, 2021)

ptram said:


> just a little before too much technological self-confidence and bulimic knowledge had to clash to bring all to an end.


Hah, that's an interesting way to characterize the "neo-baroque" movement. Have to agree that much of what came of that is somewhat unfortunate in retrospect. There are plenty of genuine Schnitgers etc. out there, but not many great imitators....


----------



## CT (Jun 1, 2021)

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> Some first (unorganized) impressions...
> 
> 10x easier to use than Hauptwerk (my go-to organ player) and doesn't rely on a separate window floating around outside the DAW, and it really does appear that all of the editing, coupling, stop configurations, adjust to baroque tuning, etc can be done more easily than Hauptwerk.
> 
> ...


Not to be a pain, but any chance for a very brief selection of stops/registrations with only the natural releases enabled? I want to believe this is my chance to return to the VSL fold.


----------



## ptram (Jun 1, 2021)

Mike T said:


> I want to believe this is my chance to return to the VSL fold.


Ah! With a wet library that they have made dry! 

Paolo


----------



## CT (Jun 1, 2021)

Hah, yeah, I like to know what the raw sound of a library is, wet or dry, and work from there. It's obviously a fantastic hall, so just curious how natural it feels without any additional reverb etc.


----------



## ptram (Jun 1, 2021)

Mike T said:


> I like to know what the raw sound of a library is


I feel the video where Paul Fey showcases the various stops, in the product page, is showing the natural reverb of the hall. Maybe @Ben can confirm?

Paolo


----------



## CT (Jun 1, 2021)

Thanks Paolo, would be very useful if so!


----------



## Ben (Jun 1, 2021)

ptram said:


> I feel the video where Paul Fey showcases the various stops, in the product page, is showing the natural reverb of the hall. Maybe @Ben can confirm?
> 
> Paolo


Sorry, I don't know. But I'll see if I can get this information after some sleep


----------



## markleake (Jun 1, 2021)

Ben said:


> Sorry, I don't know. But I'll see if I can get this information after some sleep


Thanks Ben. I'm keen to hear the natural unprocessed sound of the hall / release tails also.

The organ sounds exceptional in the walkthroughs, and the interface looks great.

And it looks much easier than Hauptwerk to use. I'm sure Hauptwerk has it's benefits, so not knocking those organs, but the usability factor is the main reason for me never investing in VI organs. Especially when it comes to DAW use. This new interface looks to change the game!


----------



## CT (Jun 1, 2021)

markleake said:


> And it looks much easier than Hauptwerk to use.


No question, for anyone stuck inside a DAW. The hardware cost (manuals, pedals, touch-screens for stops) to make Hauptwerk worth it is crazy.


----------



## maestro2be (Jun 2, 2021)

Sometimes I am a little dense and don't get things the first time. Is this a "ported over" organ from the Konzerthaus VI Organ put into a new player or is this a brand new recording and then put into a brand new player?

Thanks!


----------



## micrologus (Jun 2, 2021)

Fabulous. The sound is excellent. I already owned the Konzerthaus Organ, but the interface was not intuitive for an organist. Now it's really easy to choose the stops, like a real organ. Thank you VSL.


----------



## Ben (Jun 2, 2021)

maestro2be said:


> Sometimes I am a little dense and don't get things the first time. Is this a "ported over" organ from the Konzerthaus VI Organ put into a new player or is this a brand new recording and then put into a brand new player?
> 
> Thanks!


It's a brand new player with optimized samples from the VI Organ (therefore the heavy discount).


----------



## maestro2be (Jun 2, 2021)

Ben said:


> It's a brand new player with optimized samples from the VI Organ (therefore the heavy discount).


Thanks Ben! I think I will take advantage of this deal. That new player is gorgeous.


----------



## ptram (Jun 2, 2021)

Mike T said:


> I like to know what the raw sound of a library is, wet or dry


If they are the default settings, there is artificial reverb added, together with eq, compression and a widener. The effects do sound incredibly natural, but the final sound is not the raw sound. Better: it is the same sound, but the raw sound makes the organ seem nearer, instead than listened from the middle of a very wide hall.

Getting the raw sound, in any case, is just a matter of muting the Aux(es). On the other side, there is a great amount of IRs, letting one place the organ in concert halls or sacred places (the ones from MIR).

I can't make examples now, but hope there will be more walkthroughs from VSL.

Paolo


----------



## CT (Jun 2, 2021)

Thanks again Paolo. Nothing against presets etc., but yeah I do tend to switch all that processing off with libraries and start with the sound as actually recorded. I'll keep an eye on anything from VSL/others that might give a glimpse of this sound.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Jun 2, 2021)

This was an instant buy! I've always wanted better ergonomics for this library, and now we have it (and more). I'm quite surprised by the extent of this update, the new player, etc.

A dedicated harpsichord player next (one can hope)?


----------



## markleake (Jun 8, 2021)

It took the plunge. I'm surprised there aren't more people on here crowing about how good this organ is, but I guess pipe organs are not the most in-demand instrument.

I bought this because I needed an organ capable of being versatile (large stop selection) and with a great sound for "background" sacred-style work.

From the first note I played it impressed me... this is a fantastic sounding organ!

Plus it's very usable, in the sense that it seems capable of producing a lot of stop combinations that I find very pleasant and usable for my purpose. It sounds great with just one or two select stops pulled, which I think is a good indicator of a well made organ in a good recording space. And the room it's recorded in seems to take well to added reverb... it has a nice natural tone to it. I've not had much time to play yet, but the in-built mix presets sound pretty good without needing to play much.

Obviously it has it's own tone that doesn't cover all needs, and is missing some specific and character stops you'd get with other organ makers, but all organs have that limitation.

@Ben, a question, is there an all-stops-off button in the interface? If so, I haven't found it. If not, that is a very useful button on a real organ... just wondering if I can suggest that as a feature request?


----------



## Ben (Jun 8, 2021)

markleake said:


> @Ben, a question, is there an all-stops-off button in the interface? If so, I haven't found it. If not, that is a very useful button on a real organ... just wondering if I can suggest that as a feature request?


There is none yet, but we got quite some feedback requesting this feature, and if I'm not mistaken the devs are already on it for the next feature update.


----------



## StillLife (Jun 8, 2021)

markleake said:


> It took the plunge. I'm surprised there aren't more people on here crowing about how good this organ is, but I guess pipe organs are not the most in-demand instrument.
> 
> I bought this because I needed an organ capable of being versatile (large stop selection) and with a great sound for "background" sacred-style work.
> 
> ...


What are your purposes for this organ? Only for classical music, or do you have other purposes with it?


----------



## micrologus (Jun 8, 2021)

@markleake, actually if you click on one empty Combination Button you can use it as an all-stops-off button:




a


----------



## Ben (Jun 8, 2021)

micrologus said:


> @markleake, actually if you click on one empty Combination Button you can use it as an all-stops-off button:


You might want to de-select this option in this case, it will disable auto-save of combination changes:






If you enable this feature you can still save a stop-combination via shift-click on the combination button.


----------



## Ben (Jun 8, 2021)

Jordan Rudess got his hands on our Great Rieger Organ and came up with this fantastic improvisation. Enjoy!


----------



## Chungus (Jun 8, 2021)

Ben said:


> Jordan Rudess got his hands on our Great Rieger Organ and came up with this fantastic improvisation. Enjoy!



This sold me. I'll be definitely be picking up this beauty later this month.


----------



## John57 (Jun 8, 2021)

I wonder how flexible this is as a theater organ for video animal work or some video shots or action without dialog. Maybe an add-on?


----------



## markleake (Jun 8, 2021)

Ben said:


> There is none yet, but we got quite some feedback requesting this feature, and if I'm not mistaken the devs are already on it for the next feature update.


Thanks @Ben, good to hear.  When trying to make stop selections for registrations this button is super useful - speeds things up a lot. Also important for live playing purposes too.

And thanks @micrologus for the idea, is a good one... although the problem is you usually want to do it repeatedly, and then you end up using all the spare registrations. So I think a proper button for it is needed.


----------



## markleake (Jun 8, 2021)

StillLife said:


> What are your purposes for this organ? Only for classical music, or do you have other purposes with it?


I specifically got it for background organ music I need for a church service (funeral service). So sacred music... hymns basically... and I will probably try and mix a small amount of orchestral elements in also -- mainly because I dislike hymns played too "straight" if they aren't for the purposes of singing to them.

I could see that the organ had a number of softer stops. I didn't hear them in the demos much, but I took a bet. And was a good bet!

The soft stops sound fantastic and have their own character. They are beautiful. It could do with some more variety of string ranks that are soft, but still, what is there sounds great. And there are some beautiful soft flute style stops too, which I think perfectly suit my needs.

But beyond that, it goes louder pretty well, the mixtures sound excellent actually. It can produce a very characterful/typical sound that many people would be looking for in an organ, IMHO. The reeds are very balanced from what I've found so far (only a few hours into playing it), and don't end up overpowering everything, which is what I prefer in an organ. It's not a bold/brash/raw power sound that some organs have on individual stops, but the softer more cohesive ability is exactly what I needed. This cohesive type of sound is what you need for more orchestral type work I think.

Edit: I should add... I'm not knowledgeable enough with organs to know if the the various stops you need to cover most organ works well are here on this organ. Maybe someone else can answer that.


----------



## CT (Jun 8, 2021)

I don't think this is the right instrument for "theater organ" purposes if you're talking about Wurlitzers etc. Very different beasts.


----------



## markleake (Jun 8, 2021)

John57 said:


> I wonder how flexible this is as a theater organ for video animal work or some video shots or action without dialog. Maybe an add-on?


I agree with @Mike T, this isn't that type of organ. A few stops might get a bit closer. But no, this is very far from a theater organ sound.


----------



## Dietz (Jun 9, 2021)

Mike T said:


> I don't think this is the right instrument for "theater organ" purposes if you're talking about Wurlitzers etc. Very different beasts.


There's a quite big one in Synchron Stage Vienna (actually it's the part of the site that's under preservation order). Just saying ...


----------



## Ben (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## OT_Tobias (Jun 9, 2021)

Dietz said:


> There's a quite big one in Synchron Stage Vienna (actually it's the part of the site that's under preservation order). Just saying ...


Let me say officially that I'll be the first one to buy that Theatre Organ if you decide to sample it. I love the Rieger. And yes, I know I'm still logged in with my OT account  So totally personal opinion, does not constitute an official statement, etc...


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 9, 2021)

Ben said:


> Jordan Rudess got his hands on our Great Rieger Organ and came up with this fantastic improvisation. Enjoy!



Woosh ! Had to go put on Jordan Rudess Tee-shirt (from his Jazz Cruise _ Caribbean a bit ago), and play again !
Always impressive, JR / Marvelous Organ VI, @ Ben 😲


----------



## Fizzlewig (Jun 9, 2021)

Dietz said:


> There's a quite big one in Synchron Stage Vienna (actually it's the part of the site that's under preservation order). Just saying ...


Wow! That’s impressive as well!!


----------



## Fizzlewig (Jun 9, 2021)

Ben said:


>



Amazing!


----------



## Ben (Jun 16, 2021)

Now also available as 30 days demo until the end of this month. Make sure to check it out!






GREAT RIEGER ORGAN - Vienna Symphonic Library


With 116 stops for its five manuals and the pedal board, the Great Rieger Organ at Vienna Konzerthaus is the largest concert organ in continental Europe.




www.vsl.co.at


----------



## Ben (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## muziksculp (Jun 29, 2021)

Hi @Ben ,

When does the Intro Price for the GRO expire ? 

Thanks.


----------



## Ben (Jun 29, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @Ben ,
> 
> When does the Intro Price for the GRO expire ?
> 
> Thanks.


Tomorrow. I'm not sure if the intro price will be extended - if you are interested I recommend to get it!
(we will also release an update of the player very soon, including a few new features and improvements!)


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 29, 2021)

Ben said:


> Tomorrow. I'm not sure if the intro price will be extended - if you are interested I recommend to get it!
> (we will also release an update of the player very soon, including a few new features and improvements!)


OK Thanks. 

This is quite a serious, and famous Organ, now playable as a Virtual Organ, with so much control, and sound sculpting details via the new custom VSL Player, I don't have anything like this, and I love the sound of this organ, and the acoustics of the Great Hall of the Vienna Konzerthaus, sounds so majestic.

Very tempted to buy it today, just to have access to it when I need it. I also like that the Sample foot print of this library is not too demanding on my SSD. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 29, 2021)

Oh.. I'm also curious to know what the update will offer in terms of new features, and improvements. 

I'm guessing 'very soon' could mean next month.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Jun 29, 2021)

When VSL says "very soon", it is definitely sooner than a typical NAMM announcement.


----------



## CT (Jun 29, 2021)

Sorry if this has been addressed somewhere, but will the 30 day demo be expiring with the sale, or will that continue? I really should get a Vienna Key so I can just try some of these things out for myself instead of wondering if I'm missing anything.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 29, 2021)

Tried several Synchron Piano Demos and now blocked from Great Rieger Organ Demo. 
Finished with piano Demos, but no clue how to 'cancel' them so GRO can be downloaded !!


----------



## Ben (Jun 29, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Tried several Synchron Piano Demos and now blocked from Great Rieger Organ Demo.
> Finished with piano Demos, but no clue how to 'cancel' them so GRO can be downloaded !!


They are independent of each other. Simply get it from the product page.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 29, 2021)

Ben said:


> They are independent of each other. Simply get it from the product page.


Thanks Ben .... but just tried and get same error message directing me to contact Support. Just sent them a Message and hopefully that will suffice.


----------



## Ben (Jun 30, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I'm guessing 'very soon' could mean next month.


Or it could mean today 

Link to the changelog:





Vienna Organ Player – Version History | VSL - Software Manuals







www.vsl.info





Link to the download page:





MyProducts - Vienna Symphonic Library


Your purchased products




www.vsl.co.at


----------



## Ben (Jun 30, 2021)

Here a video about the most important new features:




And another great video by Fabio Amurri:


----------



## Fizzlewig (Jun 30, 2021)

Wow just purchased this at 12 o’clock not installed yet, and there is an update!


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 30, 2021)

Ben said:


> Or it could mean today


I guess that also means I must go ahead, and buy it today  

Thanks. That was good timing for the update, since today is the last day to get it at the intro discount price.


----------



## heisenberg (Jun 30, 2021)

I am startled by the level of sophistication and quality of this instrument. The people involved in bringing birth to this must be quite proud of their achievement. Well done.

The update to the Grand Rieger Organ player went off without a hitch. If you are on the fence, GET IT!!!


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 30, 2021)

OK. I just went ahead, and purchased the GRO. 

This is my first, and possibly last Serious Organ Library I will ever need. 

Thanks VSL.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 30, 2021)

Mark Schmieder said:


> When VSL says "very soon", it is definitely sooner than a typical NAMM announcement.


Or some other developers that have been trying to re-define the meaning of Soon, or Very Soon


----------



## CT (Jun 30, 2021)

Any new enthusiastic users want to post some "naked" demos?


----------



## Dietz (Jun 30, 2021)

heisenberg said:


> I am startled by the level of sophistication and quality of this instrument. The people involved in bringing birth to this must be quite proud of their achievement. Well done.


Thanks! Glad to hear you like it. Recording this marvelous instrument was great fun, editing and cleaning it up was hard work - and now the software finally lives up to the samples.


----------



## Ben (Jul 4, 2021)

Tour of Stops with Paul Fey


----------



## CT (Jul 4, 2021)

Thanks, that's a very useful video!


----------



## markleake (Jul 5, 2021)

Ben said:


> Tour of Stops with Paul Fey



Fantastic video! Thanks!


----------



## Fizzlewig (Jul 15, 2021)

@Ben Why is the Reiger Organ [VST3] consuming about 10% CPU when it's idle in Studio One (dropout protection is set at 2048)? This seems exsessive to me. See screen shot.


----------



## Ben (Jul 15, 2021)

Fizzlewig said:


> @Ben Why is the Reiger Organ [VST3] consuming about 10% CPU when it's idle in Studio One (dropout protection is set at 2048)? This seems exsessive to me. See screen shot.


Have you enabled the swells? These are a little more CPU intense as they simulate the effect of a real swell as close as possible.


----------



## Michael72 (Jan 1, 2022)

Hi,

I own the Great Rieger Organ Sampleset for a few days now and are super happy with the interface and the sound.
Some things caught my attention:
The original Rieger organ is different. It has 5 manuals + pedal, this version here skips one manual and has some of the stops from the missing "Fernwerk" in the Solo.The Fernwerk also has 2 pedal stops.

- the Glockenspiel from the Positiv is missing (ok, not really an organ stop, but why not include it for some carillon style organ music?).
- the Tuba mirabilis, Ophicleide and Clairon harmonique in the Solo are actually part of the missing Fernwerk according to Wikipedia and Rieger Company sources. (?)
- in the original Rieger organ there are 3 more pedal stops: Vox Humana 8, Fagott 16 and Bassethorn 8.
- from the Fernwerk these 11 stops are missing: Zartgedackt 16. Hornprinzipal 8, Lieblich Gedackt 8, Rohrflöte 8, Viola d'amore 8, Vox angelica 8, Gemshorn 4, Traversflöte 4, Piccolo 2, Mixtur 2 2/3, Schalmei 8.
- from the Fernwerk Pedal these 2 stops are missing: Subbass 16, Oktave 8.
However: Rieger Organ: 116 stops, VSL: 99 stops.

- the octave couplers are missing as well as a General Crescendo or Crescendo Walze.

- the Vox coelestis is originally meant to be a "chorus effect" register. This stop is usually slightly detuned (as a whole) so in combination with a similar sounding regular stop (here obviously the Aeoline) the chorus effect is produced. But HERE the Vox coelestis is not detuned at all, I had to tune her up 10 cent to get it working. Maybe someone in the developer team was really working hard with the "detuned" stop... 

- historic tunings are missing totally. A lot of other organ libraries have these options.


So here are my wishes for a major update:

- add the missing Fernwerk and all missing stops and the Glockenspiel, thus 116 instead of 99 stops.
- change tuning of the Vox coelestis.
- add choice of historic tunings, along with self customizable tunings.
- add the octave couplers.
- make the window free scalable, not only 5 values.
- add a custumizable "Crescendo Walze": Kind of a "playlist" of a chosen order of stops, assigned to a midi controller so the increasing or decreasing number of activated stops can be controlled e.g. by a foot controller.

I may sound a bit picky, but given the advertising slogan "biggest organ of Austria" the product should deliver all the goods.
Also, I am teachiing organ studies and this software could enable me to show so many things, that's why I want the tunings...


Anyway, it's a really good sample library.


----------



## Ben (Jan 1, 2022)

Thanks for your feedback!


Michael72 said:


> the octave couplers are missing


No 15 in the first screenshot: https://www.vsl.info/en/manuals/organ-player/gui-overview



Michael72 said:


> General Crescendo or Crescendo Walze.








GUI overview | VSL - Software Manuals







www.vsl.info


----------



## Dietz (Jan 2, 2022)

Michael72 said:


> [...] it's a really good sample library.


Hi Michael72,
Great posting!  You are obviously quite an accomplished organ player, so it's nice to see this kind of enthusiasm met with thoughtful criticism.

As the guy who came up with the idea for VSL's Great Rieger Organ and recorded (and partially edited) the original samples, I think I am in the position to comment on some of the points you raise. 8-)



Michael72 said:


> - add the missing Fernwerk and all missing stops and the Glockenspiel, thus 116 instead of 99 stops.


I don't know if you understand German, but the "Fernwerk" has its name because its position is "fern", which translates as "far away". ;-D ... Technically, this means that these registers in the back of the uppermost audience balcony were barely picked up by the microphones we used: They were so drowned out by the natural background noise of the hall that it was not even possible to tell from the waveform whether a flute was playing or not.

But that was not all: In addition, several of registers - especially from the "Fernwerk" registers - were mechanically so broken (or at least so "dirty") that a meaningful representation in a virtual instrument was not conceivable.

... in short: Can't and won't happen any time soon.



Michael72 said:


> - change tuning of the Vox coelestis.


While this may be a commonplace for the most experienced organists, it would scare the heck out of casual players ;-D ... it would also diminish the usefulness of this register on its own.

The good news is that you can always adjust the degree of detuning to your own liking by means of a fixed pitch-bend offset. But agree that a dedicated tuning feature like we had in Vienna Instruments Pro would be preferable.



Michael72 said:


> - add choice of historic tunings, along with self customizable tunings.


See above. The option to import other tuning systems than well-tempered like we had in VI Pro would be an interesting addition indeed.



Michael72 said:


> - add the octave couplers.
> [...]
> - add a custumizable "Crescendo Walze":


... please see Ben's reply above.



Michael72 said:


> - make the window free scalable, not only 5 values.


Well - why not?  Please drop a line with this feature request to [email protected].

Enjoy your Great Rieger Organ!


----------



## Michael72 (Jan 3, 2022)

Hallo Dietz, ja, ich kann Deutsch, bin Pfälzer.... aber dem Forum zuliebe bleibe ich jetzt wieder bei Englisch 


Thanks Ben and Dietz for your replies.

Yes, I studied organ so some of my arguments might be "organ-player nerdy".

As for the Vox coelestis, I understand your philosopy. And it's not difficult to manage the detuning.

As for the octave couplers, thanks for the hint. I overlooked this because it is at a location I wouldn't expect. This fulfils half my wish, because it seems to be an "overall-coupler", meaning it affects the whole combinantion (all manuals at the same time, same degree). It would be great if this could be selectable independently for each manual, so for example the Positiv gets the +1 coupling but the other manuals don't. This could be easily done by adding the +1/-1 switches to each of the 4 manual coupler switches in the top header.

As for "Fernworking", since I never saw the organ in person I don't know if the Fernwerk is just a Werk at a very high position in the organ case (then a bit longer mike stand extension would have done the job...  or a separate organ case placed somewhere else in the hall, maybe at opposite end or above the ceiling (this is how I expected it from the name, thus enabling great spheric 3d audio experiences, in my dreams this Fernwerk would have been enabled to use a separate IR model...). But anyway, if the situation was that most of the registers weren't usable due to organ maintenance, then you're rehabilitated. 
It simply would have been so nice to have EVEN THAT, EVEN MORE stops. These organists.... but even some guitar players aren't happy with just 6 strings....

As for the alternate tuning systems, I am awaiting the update... sometime. 

As for the GUI resizing wish, I'll contact support as you mentioned.

Thanks again
Michael


----------



## JonS (Jan 3, 2022)

Started to demo this organ and am I absolutely blown away. Best organ I have ever heard. Once again just in awe of the sound of this organ and the player too. VSL is just knocking home run after home rune with the Synchron Series!!! I am absolutely going to get this organ at some point.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jan 3, 2022)

A 30-40% off sale on this would be great, hint hint. I have a saved voucher 😉


----------



## Dietz (Jan 4, 2022)

Michael72 said:


> As for "Fernworking", since I never saw the organ in person I don't know if the Fernwerk is just a Werk at a very high position in the organ case (then a bit longer mike stand extension would have done the job...  or a separate organ case placed somewhere else in the hall, maybe at opposite end or above the ceiling (this is how I expected it from the name, thus enabling great spheric 3d audio experiences, in my dreams this Fernwerk would have been enabled to use a separate IR model...).










Michael72 said:


> But anyway, if the situation was that most of the registers weren't usable due to organ maintenance, then you're rehabilitated.


*whew* ... I'm relieved.


----------



## widescreen (Jan 4, 2022)

Michael72 said:


> Hallo Dietz, ja, ich kann Deutsch, bin Pfälzer.... aber dem Forum zuliebe bleibe ich jetzt wieder bei Englisch


Gruß in die Pfalz von etwas weiter südlich. 



Michael72 said:


> Yes, I studied organ so some of my arguments might be "organ-player nerdy".


I made the experience that some of the best and most helpful comments in this forum come from the people who really know the real instrument well. Where people like me who only have self-educated knowledge can only be happy to learn from these experts.



Michael72 said:


> It simply would have been so nice to have EVEN THAT, EVEN MORE stops. These organists.... but even some guitar players aren't happy with just 6 strings....



Oh yes, I would be VERY happy if VSL would sample the organ of St. Stephan in Passau. 5 Manuals, 330 ranks, 230 stops.  As I woluld be happy to see a 9-string-guitar sampled. 

But until that the Great Rieger Organ is the biggest organ sampled to a regular VST use (without specialized software like Hauptwerk).
I have many others that were announced as "big" or "bombastic" and then you realize they have mostly 20-40 stops (even without a single 32" pipe). Which is in my experience the average size in normal churches, at least here where I live. Nothing special.


----------



## Dietz (Jan 4, 2022)

_OT reply to @widescreen : I really dig your Avatar, especially the almost unreadable top line. 8-D_


----------



## widescreen (Jan 4, 2022)

Dietz said:


> _OT reply to @widescreen : I really dig your Avatar, especially the almost unreadable top line. 8-D_


Will be changed soon. Was already in the pipeline. 😄


----------



## Michael72 (Jan 10, 2022)

Hi,
me again.

Really loving this library!

One more thing I noticed:
In the Positiv, the Seaquialter and the Progressio harmonica should be different sounding stops. But they really sound the same, I checked note by note, EXCEPT for the lowest g; here I hear one more pipe sounding in the Progressio which is likely correct but there really should be a significant difference over the whole keyboard range since the Sesquialter is 2 sounding pipes per key, tuned to a fifth and a third above it (this makes for the name of the stop since the resulting interval is a "higher sixth" or Latin/Italian "Sesquialtera". This stop is correct.

The Progressio has more pipes sounding per key: 3, 4 and 5 pipes spread in a way that at the lower end of the keyboard there are 3 pipes sounding. If you go higer (maybe to the next octave), at some point one more pipe joins, then somewhere the fifth (usually from the middle c on) and then towards the end less pipes again (since this is no organ for dogs and bats). The "V" after the stop name indicates this (five times) and even more the full name "3-5f", meaning "drei- bis fünffach", meaning 3 up to 5 pipes. (The Sesquialtera says correctely "2f" meaning "zweifach" meaning two pipes.

In short, the Progressio should sound fuller and more towards the "Mixtur" which follows the same idea.

I watched the "Tour of stops" video by Paul Fey and when he comes to this stop, he plays the Progressio alone for demonstration before combining it with the proper suitable ground stops. He does not play the Sesquialter alone, but immediately combines it also with necessary ground stops. Thus, on the video, the "non-difference" cannot be noticed.

Again: Really loving this library!

Michael


----------

